# Happy Birthday Jock



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy birthday to a great community member. For those of you who may not know Jock has over 1,000 posts here in the forums.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Jock, were ya been ?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hiya, Jock.
Huv a great day!
Slainte.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thank you all kindly.:roll:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hows the west coast treating you? Whats hot in San Fran?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Pretty good thanks. Super busy at work - hence the hiatus.

It was my wife's birthday on Friday so we had dinner at a place called Anamandara, an upscale Vietnamese restaurant. Very nice it was too.

Today the missus cooked dinner for me for a change. A chicken dish she saw on Lydia yesterday. Not the best cook in the world(!!!) I was prepared for anything but it was actually very good. A nice bottle of vino to go with and altogether a splendid dinner.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy birthday!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Heyooo Jock! Happy birthday to ya, just stay off the bridge and you should have many more!:thumb:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If it's the one with rolled boneless chicken pieces braised in barolo, that one is a winner!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

happy birthday, jock!!!


----------



## imlearning2cook (Nov 3, 2009)

happy birthday Mr. Jock


----------

